
Ask HN: How do I find out if a company has really raised a Series-A/B? - throwaway_11229
The company I am interviewing at has claimed they have raised a Series-A last year and they&#x27;re looking to raise a Series-B this year.  But I can only find information on their venture round.<p>I can&#x27;t find info on their series-a round on either the SEC archives or crunchbase: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sec.gov&#x2F;cgi-bin&#x2F;srch-edgar
======
kogir
Assuming you're being offered options, you need to know the terms of the
financing to value them anyway. Just ask to see the docs.

If they won't show you docs, something isn't on the up and up.

------
kspaans
You could find out who they raised from (hopefully they told you/would tell
you), and then ask the VC for a confirmation.

